# Think it might be time :(



## EqusArch

Tubey has been getting worse and worse by the day.  

She's pretty much skin and bones, dosne't have the strength to walk fom one room to another. 

I was hoping her surgery would keep her with us for at least a year, or 6 months not only one and a half months.  

I really didn't want to have to take her to be put down, I was hoping that she's just go in her sleep here at home. Leaving the house terrifies her.

Her eye is now oozing really bad and she breathing sounds mucous like.

I assume the cancer has spread to her lungs, the vet didn't x-ray or anything last time, just gave us predisone and that's it.
She was doing okay, even if just eating and sleeping all the time til yesterday. She barely perks her ears if you kiss at her.

I'm thinking it's time to call the vet and have her PTS. 

How do they do it exactly?
Do they give them the drug and leave you alone with them? 

I can't stand to cry in front of other people.


----------



## allyally

aww i am so sorry to hear this. you must be going through a difficult time.. if i were you and the vet allows it, and i'm not sure if it's possible, but i would see if the vet can come to your house and give her a shot there so she can be at home with family and not get all stressed out before it's time.. 

what kind of surgery did she have? do you think she's suffering? i've never had to make a decision like this and i can only imagine it has to be very hard. Please let us know how you are doing during this difficult time. Many prayers and hugs go out to your baby kitty and you.. :heart


----------



## EmmaG

EqusArch I am so sorry to hear that Tubey isn't recovering very well.

I had to have my cat Lucy put down last year, I was so frightened, scared of what would happen when the vet came out to her. But the vet was excellent, said I was doing the right thing, he gave me plenty of time to say goodbye to her. I initally thought that I couldn't bear to be in the same room when he put her to sleep but I decided that I did, I held her whilst the vet gently trimmed the fur on her paw and then gave her the injection, it was very very quick and she just looked as if she was sleeping. I let her go with dignity which was very important to me.

I called the vet out to our home as I didn't want her to suffer the car journey down to the vets, although she was always good in the car.

Don't worry about crying in front of the vet, I totally bawled my eyes out, don't forget the vet has no doubt done this quite a few times, they know what you are going though.

I will be thinking of you.


----------



## The Cat Whisperer

I am sorry to hear about your baby and I don't want to give you false hope, but perhaps it is just a URI? With the breathing and eye and all... altho I am not familiar with what the surgery was for or anything, but perhaps it is not as bad as you think?



EqusArch said:


> I really didn't want to have to take her to be put down, I was hoping that she's just go in her sleep here at home. Leaving the house terrifies her.


 I understand this cuz of the stuff Sebastian has gone thru recently. I promised him and myself that I won't be taking him to the vet anymore cuz he freaks out too much and his heart can't take it. I found a mobile vet that is pretty comparitively priced and if he needs any medical attention I will have him come to the house. And also if it is his time he can also come and do that as well.

I couldn't bear taking him to the vet with him howling and freaking out and then putting him down. I want it done at home where he will be comfortable.

Let us know! My thoughts and prayers are with you and her.


----------



## EqusArch

Her surgery was for mammary tumors, it was quite large and she was only given 6 months optimisticly.

She might not make it through the night.

If not i'm going to call the vet and see if they will come out and do it, so I don't have to stress her out with a car ride.

Right now she's laying on the couch, she just starting whinning funny. She feels cold. I wrapped her in a blanket and gave her her pill(which she didn't hardly fight). She stopped that awful moan/whine. But starts up every once in a while.

I told her she should go....


----------



## Crystal211

I'm in tears reading this, I'm so sorry this has happened. You'll be in my prayers...I hope for her sake that she goes peacefully tonight, hopefully it will be better on both of you.

*Hugs*


----------



## EqusArch

Cat Whisperer might be right. They did giv eus the predisone saying she might just have a respitory infection and they should perk her up for the mean time.

I've been reading stuff online. she has all the symptoms. But I think she might be too far a long to do anything. 

Will call vet in the morning and see what I should do. 

It sounds like it's be too much $$ to help her out, at her stage she'll probably need hozpitalizion and fluids as she most likely dehydrated. Not to mention dropped form 6lbs to about 2.


----------



## Lori

My thoughts are with you and your kitty. I hope the prednisone can help her be more comfortable. My wishes also that when the it is her time she can go peacefully at home.


----------



## cal4ever0407

My thoughts and prayers are with your family.


----------



## fbodgrl

Kelly I am so sorry. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Jeanie

Kelly, I lost my Precious this past month, about 7 months after mammary surgery for cancer. Evidently it went into her lungs. She went so suddenly, and when I read about your problem, I posted and then immediately deleted my post. I didn't want to take away your hope. Maybe I should have left it there. The shock was horrible for me, so you know that I understand the ache in your heart. Of course, the meds might give her more time. I'll pray for the best, whatever it might be. My heart is with you. God bless. Contact me if you need to talk.


----------



## EqusArch

Well, she's gone. 

I made my mom take us to the emergency vet because she kept waking up and moaning and stiffening up, not quite a seizure but similar and crying out during it.
I just wrapped her a blanket and she barely moved or cried out the whole way there.

They said they could have gave her fluids and oxygen til she came out of her comatose state and then we could ahve tried to recuperate her with force feeding and iv's to get her weight up.

But she was already in a stupor, not really comatose, but she wasn't aware of what was going on. and I figures why put her through all of that. And we just went ahead and did it.

I have her laying out right now so all the other cats can see her, and won't go looking for her now that she's gone. 

that's the hardest is watching her siblings walk up and sniff her. 

I'm going to cut off a little pirece of her fur to keep. Thanks Stormy for that idea.

I still have to move her into a box so I can bury her tomorrow, I just hope the ground isn't too frozen.

I told her'd she's be with Callie now, the only other cat we've lost in the last 5 years.


----------



## puddy

Oh goodness, this is so sad to read.  

I hope your baby is alright


----------



## Kelae

I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts. Take care.

Kel


----------



## Superkitties

My sincere condolences on your loss. RIP Tubey.

I'll move this over to the Bridge for you.


----------



## Curlikat

My heart goes out to you at this terrible time. It is devastating to lose a companion animal that one loves so dearly. I am so sorry and I hope that memories of your years together will help to comfort you. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## nerilka

I am so sorry for your loss. Over the bridge, she is a healthy,happy young cat again. You will see her one day!


----------



## spamlet

I'm so sorry Kelly. You are in our thoughts. Rest well Tubey.

(((((((HUGS)))))))


----------



## fbodgrl

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## EmmaG

I am so so sorry.

I think you should be proud that you really did give her a fighting chance with her tumour treatment. Unfortunately sometimes things are just not meant to be.

RIP Tubey


----------



## manitu22

So sorry to hear of your loss. you definately did all you could for her and she was very fortunate to have such loving parents. May she rest in peace now. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## The Cat Whisperer

When I saw this thread had been moved I knew she had passed away last night and I am just so sorry!!!!  
I don't have any words but remember you made a difference in her life!! Remember the good times.

She is at peace now and now you have another kitty angel watching over you and the others. Take care of yourself!!

Thoughts and prayers heading your way.


----------



## Crystal211

I'm so sorry! My prayers are with you. I think you made the right choice. *Hugs*


----------



## Guest

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jeanie

My heart is breaking for you, but we can take joy in knowing that she is once again at perfect peace and in the arms of angels. God bless you all. My prayers are with you.


----------



## peache29

I am so sorry for your loss..  
My heart goes out to you and you will be in my thoughts and my prayers..
Rest in peace Tubey..


----------



## DesnBaby

I'm so sorry!  
http://www.spiritisup.com/heavenopeneditsdoorslh1.html


----------



## mdmenagerie

I'm so sorry. Godspeed, Tubey.


----------



## MA

I'm so sorry express my condolences on your beloved Tubey so late. I will remember Tubey in my prayers today.


----------



## jazzo

I'm so sorry for you loss 

I lost my Jazzy in May. It's so sad when they have to leave us, so very sad  You gave her a good life and she knows that and is now smiling down on you 

Again, my condolences... we'll never forget our loved pets.


----------



## Lisa 216

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear this. We were just talking about Tubey a few weeks ago after her surgery. I'm so sorry she didn't make it.  

You did the right thing for her. Poor baby had been through enough and was ready to be at peace. 

((((((Hugs))))))

Please take comfort in knowing how loved and well-cared for she was. She never had to feel alone. RIP Tubey.


----------

